# Who is doing their own makeup?



## emyandpotato

And how are you doing it? Are you keeping your every day look or doing something drastic? I'm doing mine and everything I read about wedding makeup says I need primer, illuminator, foundation, powder, eyeshadow base etc etc. IRL I only use concealer, mascara, sometimes the tiniest bit of liner, shadow, and a tiny bit of blush. Do I really need all of the extras?! Also, any tips?


----------



## Mummy May

I'm going to do my own, I haven't decide how yet but I know I'm not going to pay someone else a ridiculous amount to come and do something I might not like lol! xx


----------



## aly888

I've got the same view as Mummy May. I'm not paying someone to do something that I manage just fine with every day. 

As for what you need, the only extra thing I would consider is a primer and a powder. Or make sure you've got all that you need to do touch ups. 

I'll be treating myself to some new makeup for the day. I'll probably be going for the whole shebang too. Why don't you go to a makeup counter and ask them to make you up (tell them you want the minimal/natural look) and see how you feel about a full face. There is absolutely no reason why you should need a full face. You're beautiful!

Just remember, whatever you go for, don't get anything with SPF in it as it makes you shiny :lol:


----------



## Mummy May

I will also be treating myself to new make up for the day :) xx


----------



## lozzy21

Im in two minds about it, i know i can do my base fine but i might need some practice on how i want my eyes. Id also want new ( and expensive) makeup but for the cost of them i can get some one in to do it.


----------



## Lauren25

I'm having my make up done by someone but if i was you id have a play around with different make up and different styles before hand to see what you like!!


----------



## CatStorey

I was going to have my make up done but when I went for the trial I hated it. I looked nothing like me which made me cry (I was in tears on the way home!!) as I wanted to look like me on my special day, not a strange older lady with waaaay to much eye shadow! 

I'm glad I did it myself as saved loads of money. 

I went to MAC and got a Primer and a setting spray which made a big difference. Then I just used my usual Clineque Foundation and No7 Matte Powder. Oh, I also got some new Mascara as I never wear it.


----------



## emyandpotato

CatStorey said:


> I was going to have my make up done but when I went for the trial I hated it. I looked nothing like me which made me cry (I was in tears on the way home!!) as I wanted to look like me on my special day, not a strange older lady with waaaay to much eye shadow!
> 
> I'm glad I did it myself as saved loads of money.
> 
> I went to MAC and got a Primer and a setting spray which made a big difference. Then I just used my usual Clineque Foundation and No7 Matte Powder. Oh, I also got some new Mascara as I never wear it.

I'm the same, I hate what makeup artists and makeup counter girls do to me. I think I look awful when they're done. Either too little makeup, or the wrong sort, or wayyy too much! 

I'm torn on the primer issue. I am wearing some now to try it out-I had a free sample- and my skin feels nice and smooth but there is no visible difference at all :shrug:


----------



## emyandpotato

Mummy May said:


> I'm going to do my own, I haven't decide how yet but I know I'm not going to pay someone else a ridiculous amount to come and do something I might not like lol! xx

Yeah this is my mindset!


----------



## emyandpotato

aly888 said:


> I've got the same view as Mummy May. I'm not paying someone to do something that I manage just fine with every day.
> 
> As for what you need, the only extra thing I would consider is a primer and a powder. Or make sure you've got all that you need to do touch ups.
> 
> I'll be treating myself to some new makeup for the day. I'll probably be going for the whole shebang too. Why don't you go to a makeup counter and ask them to make you up (tell them you want the minimal/natural look) and see how you feel about a full face. There is absolutely no reason why you should need a full face. You're beautiful!
> 
> Just remember, whatever you go for, don't get anything with SPF in it as it makes you shiny :lol:

What do you use powder for though? :shrug: I don't have a shiny complexion and I don't really get why it's necessary? 

I probably will do a full face, but try and keep things as minimal as possible. Until recently I actually did always wear tonnes of makeup but have cut down since having my nose job and not feeling like I need a mask.


----------



## Mummy May

Doesn't a powder help keep the foundation on? Idk but I wear a good powder and my make up seems to last longer (and look better) with it on. And I only wear minimal, most people don't even realise I have foundation and stuff on lol! xx


----------



## emyandpotato

I think I might just skip the powder then and make sure I check my face quite often. I think if my makeup stays in place for a day for a day at soft play and walking around for hours with a two stone toddler on my back then it should stay put for the evening of the wedding :haha:


----------



## Mummy May

yeah it should :) stick with what you know! xx


----------



## Elpis_x

I'm planning on doing my own because I like how I do my makeup, and like a previous poster said, I'm worried that if someone else does it, then I won't look like me! I want a natural look, but will probably make it slightly more dramatic than my everyday look.

I use a ton of makeup on a daily basis, although I should say, it doesn't look like it! I do it very naturally. I use primer (makes the skin really soft and gives a nice even base for the foundation), foundation, compact powder (to set the foundation), concealer/highlighter (I use this on any spots and then under my eyes to cover up dark circles and under my eyebrows to highlight them), bronzer (cheeks up to the temples for definition), blusher (on the same line as the bronzer, but higher up). Then on my eyes, I start with a very light eyeshadow and use that under my eyebrow and right down to the inner corner of my eye. Then I use a darker natural coloured eyeshadow on the main part of my eyelid. And finally, a slightly darker one in the outside corner of the eye. Then liquid eyeliner (on the top eyelid, as close to the lashline as possible, to give the eye more definition), mascara and eyebrow pencil (although I only use this because my eyebrows are slightly patchy!). Then for lips, I line my top lip slightly with a natural coloured liner and usually use a natural coloured lipgloss. I also have a spray that sets all the makeup as well, but I rarely use this unless I'm going out.

It'd probably be worth watching some makeup tutorial videos on youtube, they're really great and might help you decide what products you want to buy. Also, then you can practice lots before the wedding :flower:


----------



## LynAnne

For my sister's wedding in October we did our own make up and I plan to do the same for mine (whenever that is :haha:). I'm sure I read or heard somewhere that the main reason for the extra makeup (foundation etc) is so that when pictures are taken you aren't washed out. I might of made that up but I have something in the back of my mind telling me I've heard it somewhere. Primer helps everything stay put for longer. I use it occasionally if I've got an event to go to (wedding, parties etc). Unfortunately for me, I have to wear foundation. My skin scars so easily that even if I get a tiny little cut or scratch I'm left with a scar! I got a tonne of midge bites on my leg one summer and it took over a year for all the scars to fade. (If anyone knows how to help stop my skin scarring, I'd love to hear it) I wish I was lucky like you and didn't need to wear lots of make up!

Wear as little or as much make up as you feel comfortable with. There's no point putting lots of make up on and then feeling awkward and over done on your big day! Plus, I think you look absolutely lovely just as you are! (from avatar pic obviously)


----------



## lozzy21

Powder helps set your foundation and stops it looking shiny in photos, i use a translucent powder over my foundation and while it has no colour to it you can see a differance from before and after.

If you use the correct shades you should not be able to tell your wearing any foundation. I use conceler, foundation and powder but i dont look like iv got half an inch of makeup on my face.


----------



## aly888

I do pretty much the same as Elpis (apart from the lips...I just whack a coloured balm on). For the powder I just use a translucent powder to set my foundation. And I don't use foundation all over my face either. Just across my nose/cheeks and my chin. I leave my forehead and the rest of my cheeks alone because they don't need it. And I love my primer, but I only wear it for nights out etc. Dont see the point in day to day stuff. 

It's your decision. You don't want to be looking at photos a week later and thinking 'who the heck is that'.


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I was thinking about doing my own but my mother said it doesn't even look like I have makeup on when i've done it. I want to look beautiful on my wedding day! So I'd like to have someone who knows what they are doing to do it!


----------



## lozzy21

Just to show that a full face does not have to look like its been put on with a spade i found some before and after photos.

Please excuse the state of the before!
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_1384.jpg

After
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/SAM_1385.jpg

It was for a night out, i dont wear that much eyeshadow if i wear makeup during the day!


----------



## wishuwerehere

I'm doing my own - i very rarely wear makeup so i didn't want to not look like me by being overdone. I will just wear foundation, concealer and eye makeup - lip stuff freaks hubby to be out so there would be no kissing if i did!


----------



## DonnaBallona

Lozzy I think you look gorge in your second pic!!!! which lipgloss do you use?! I love it! x


----------



## lozzy21

It's Bourjois Effect 3D in shade 29, been using it for years. I can't find a lipstick I can pull off well.


----------



## aly888

Those of you treating yourself to some new makeup, what brand(a) are you going for? Are you treating yourself to a 'posh' brand or going to stick to whatever you know (if you don't already use the posh brands, that is)?

I've been looking and I don't know what to go for :wacko: I think I only need some decent primer/foundation/powder because a good base is the best base, right?? :shrug:


----------



## emyandpotato

aly888 said:


> Those of you treating yourself to some new makeup, what brand(a) are you going for? Are you treating yourself to a 'posh' brand or going to stick to whatever you know (if you don't already use the posh brands, that is)?
> 
> I've been looking and I don't know what to go for :wacko: I think I only need some decent primer/foundation/powder because a good base is the best base, right?? :shrug:

I'm gonna stick with my standard cheapie mascara and eyeliner I think, but go for expensive eyeshadow (MAC) just because they have the best colours and I can't find the exact shades anywhere else. I usually just double up bronzer as eye shadow, but won't for the wedding. Concealer I also use MAC. Powder and foundation I'll probably just try a load but some of the best I've used are the cheapies (Revlon is great). Lipstick I'll go expensive for the quality and colour choice. I'm so pale that I can never use cheap 'natural' lipstick without looking like a Barbie.


----------



## wishuwerehere

aly888 said:


> Those of you treating yourself to some new makeup, what brand(a) are you going for? Are you treating yourself to a 'posh' brand or going to stick to whatever you know (if you don't already use the posh brands, that is)?
> 
> I've been looking and I don't know what to go for :wacko: I think I only need some decent primer/foundation/powder because a good base is the best base, right?? :shrug:

I have treated myself to some Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua foundation (I love it but makeup is so low on my list of spending priorities right now I never get around to buying it so this is my excuse :haha: ) 
I definitely think if you're going to spend out foundation/concealer/base etc is where it should go (although i did also buy some nice chanel mascara because I know I'm going to cry and I need something with a hope in hell of staying on. I wore it on my hen do and slept in it and woke up the next day with it still intact after I'd thrown up laying down in the shower and my friend turned the faucet on on me so I know it'll stick!)
However I'm not convinced about spending out on other stuff. I might nick my sisters MAC eye stuff and have a go and report back if my mind is radically changed!


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm doing my own makeup. I splurged on the naked 1 and 2 palettes by urban decay and one of their build your own palettes with some extra neutral shades in. I love, love, love urban decay stuff and really need to get practising on my makeup ready for july.

Foundation wise, I'm having a complete and utter nightmare as I have really dry skin around my eyebrows and anything I try seems to cling to it :dohh:


----------



## emyandpotato

So I just spent a fortune on MAC makeup. I feel a little sick right now... 

I got some blush and contour stuff, and some eyeshadow. Thank goodness eyeshadows and blush seem to last forever, they had better with the price they cost me! 

I got a pink blush for my cheeks, it's very sheer so I think it'll suit my paper white skin and look very subtle. Then I got the same blush in a lighter shade to use very lightly to contour my face. I know it looks really pale but trust me I need it that light! 
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/MMCX03_zpsbdcda455.jpg
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/MMCX01_zps67a356fc.jpg

I got this shade eyeshadow: https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/M2500E_zps8d9d00a4.jpg

And then this one to shade under my bottom lashes to make my eyes look really round, as eyeliner and mascara is too harsh on my bottom lashes: 
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/M25027_zps34b3e39a.jpg
Makes my eyes look rounder, like this: https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/523951_10151424271835541_706216399_n_zps561092c9.jpg

I'm also gonna get Lush mascara, which is meant to be brilliant, and stick to my trusty Collection 2000 liquid eyeliner, but get a waterproof version. That just leaves lips and my skin base, which I'm dreading! 

By the way, anyone know of a good tattoo and scar covering makeup?


----------



## EmmyReece

emyandpotato your eyes are just stunning :cloud9:

I love the colours that you've chosen from Mac, and I definitely think that they'll last you ages so you'll get the worth out of them :)

do you have an idea what you want for your lips? I've been looking into lipsticks, but none sit right on my lips, so I think I'm going with a coral/peach gloss and having a smokey eye makeup :)


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you! Though I must admit it's just good lighting. In daylight and bright lights they go really light green and I much prefer them when they're the dark grey that they go in the dark. 

Yeah I hope they last a while. I always use MAC concealer and it lasts forever. I don't really know about lips. I need something because in photos my lips always look weird when they're alone, even though most days I just use balm. Definitely something nude though, I wouldn't feel right with dark or red lips, and bright pink isn't for me. Gonna get myself to Selfridges and try quite a few out! Do you have really pale skin too? I find choosing lip colours a total nightmare, they all seem so dark!


----------



## EmmyReece

I've not got pale skin, but get very dry lips so lipsticks don't sit right on me.

What about trying the revlon just bitten balm stain pencil or a clinique chubby stick? They go on like a balm. Or there's mac tinted lip conditioner to give your lips a sheer wash of colour


----------



## emyandpotato

Thanks lovely I hadn't thought of something like that! I will definitely have to try them and see what works best.


----------



## hopeandpray

Emy do you remember the name of the shade you used under your eyes? I have one of the chubby sticks and find it looks pretty much like a balm but with a tiny bit more colour. For my natural lipstick I use the shade 'scoop' from The Balm . It's actually quite pink but when it's on nobody believes that I'm wearing lipstick.


----------



## emyandpotato

It's called Omega :) Expensive but I have searched literally everywhere for a shade that's perfect for contouring my eyes. Browns and dark greys don't usually suit me so I often make do with a maroon colour but it looks a bit too indie for wedding makeup I think.


----------



## emyandpotato

I have to share this! Been trying out different primers and they're all meh, even the super expensive ones, but I found an amazing one this morning.... Aloe vera gel! The cheap stuff you get for sunburn. Amazing! Made my skin super smooth and my makeup sat on my face really well. It's meant to be antibacterial too so it stops makeup getting in your pores and causing spots.


----------



## DanielleM

I fully intend to do my own make-up, I have no intention of paying for someone to it.


----------

